# Ft Pickens pier monster



## Ugly 1

Lowprofile and I went out in the storm looking to catch some big sharks! After taking a good beating from Mother Nature my 9/0 starts screaming and it was on!!! After multiple runs at max drag the beast decided to have some fun and went under the pier! After about 15 minutes of trying to snap my 9/0 rod and break me off on the pilings I was somehow able to pull the beast out and get it to the beach. What a fight!!! 50+ inches across 69 inches long and 200+ lbs of pissed off Southern ray! After LP removed all of tackle she was released to fight another day. UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Damn! Don, thats a big ray!


----------



## Ultralite

nice ray...:notworthy:...

here's one off my dock...


----------



## lowprofile

yeah.. ALL the tackle, that thing could have made a pretty penny servicing that pier.


----------



## Slip Knot

So the "What broke my line?" thread has been solved...


----------



## c_stowers

That's a beast! Congrats!


----------



## Burnt Drag

Ugly has shown us on multiple occaisions that boats are not the only way to catch huge sea creature. Ug... did you ever consider fileting out the meat? I don't know how many people have told me that the "scallops" most Southern seafood restaurants serve is nothing more than asection of ray meat cut with a piece of fence conduit, then sliced... I had to eat real scallops in order to know the difference. Both are good.


----------



## KingCrab

Had 1 swim up on me at the Nas east wall was near shore a few years back That could have eaten that 1. This "Sting ray" looked 8 feet across. Had Cobia (8) or so swimming with it. I had a cast net & decided not to throw. Could have been 800 lbs. No Idea how big it was.


----------



## lowprofile

there's always somebody with a story of one bigger. there was a 7fter caught during BHC. 

if you want to see or attempt to catch a big fish from shore, hit the sand with Ugly and/or I. its a trip worth a $million.

i'll have a good post in the next month with multiple oversize land based fish caught with tips and tricks included.


----------



## TTT

That is a monster!


----------



## cablechris

I once used a cain poll and some yarn and got one that was 900lb!! But really nice job! rays are always fun to fight!


----------



## azndrew2

couple weeks back some men pulled up a 7 footer ray off Sykes n used it for shark bait.


----------



## KingCrab

cablechris said:


> I once used a cain poll and some yarn and got one that was 900lb!! But really nice job! rays are always fun to fight!


 They suck to fight. Its a slow steady hour of ???, Ray. But the yarn you spun was funny.


----------



## DAWGONIT

that's a biggun for sure.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ugly 1

cablechris said:


> I once used a cain poll and some yarn and got one that was 900lb!! But really nice job! rays are always fun to fight!


The cane poll and home made yarn was impressive but using the wifes cat for bait...... that's just all wrong:whistling: UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

Burnt Drag said:


> Ugly has shown us on multiple occaisions that boats are not the only way to catch huge sea creature. Ug... did you ever consider fileting out the meat? I don't know how many people have told me that the "scallops" most Southern seafood restaurants serve is nothing more than asection of ray meat cut with a piece of fence conduit, then sliced... I had to eat real scallops in order to know the difference. Both are good.


 If I had a big freezer or two It would have been this months shark bait! UGLY


----------



## 850lover

lowprofile said:


> there's always somebody with a story of one bigger. there was a 7fter caught during BHC.
> 
> if you want to see or attempt to catch a big fish from shore, hit the sand with Ugly and/or I. its a trip worth a $million.
> 
> i'll have a good post in the next month with multiple oversize land based fish caught with tips and tricks included.


I agree ugly 1 is one of the most knowledgeable people Ive met. down to earth guy who hasnt a problem sharing his wisdom.


----------



## Randall2point0

What bait were you using?


----------



## Ugly 1

Randall2point0 said:


> What bait were you using?


I think it was a whole mullet that I tossed right over the front rail of the pier. UGLY


----------



## bglass010

Id love to go out fishing with either Ugly or LowProfile! it would be an awesome learning experience


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

So would I, when are y'all two going again?


----------



## Jason

1st picture look like you are suppose to be on Tron or something....hahaha Big ole ray fer sure, bunch of scallops there!~!


----------



## Ugly 1

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> So would I, when are y'all two going again?


I'm headed to destin this evening to meet one of our PFF brothers from Oklahoma and his youngsters. Rain or shine we are hoping to beach some sharks tonight! LP and I will be hitting the beach this fri and sat looking to have a chat with a 10'bully that's been hanging around destin in the bay. I'll let you guys know how it works out for us! Or PM me if you want to go see for yourself! UGLY


----------



## Loruna

Wow, well done!


----------



## MoganMan

I will be in FWB from tomorrow until the 25th or so, would yall mind if I met up with you guys in Destin?


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I'm not going to make it to Destin, but I'm going to try somewhere around here this weekend probably.


----------



## ragsfisher

caught a baby bysize. only around 30in across but he drug me a half mile down the sound in my yak. great fight.


----------



## johnf

We caugt one about 3.5' accross when we were down there. That thing took longer to get in than the 8' hammerhead. Those things are strong beasties.


----------



## LaSharkHunter

lowprofile said:


> there's always somebody with a story of one bigger. there was a 7fter caught during BHC.
> 
> if you want to see or attempt to catch a big fish from shore, hit the sand with Ugly and/or I. its a trip worth a $million.
> 
> i'll have a good post in the next month with multiple oversize land based fish caught with tips and tricks included.


Quite the statement there lowprofile. What are your qualifications and or accomplishments to make such a statement. Worth a million? Wow! I would love to see "the tips and tricks" to catch stud sharks here on pcola beach! 

LaSharkHunter


----------



## lowprofile

LaSharkHunter said:


> Quite the statement there lowprofile. What are your qualifications and or accomplishments to make such a statement. Worth a million? Wow! I would love to see "the tips and tricks" to catch stud sharks here on pcola beach!
> 
> LaSharkHunter



well, I caught a shark from the surf once (see avatar) and i own a 12/0!

also, i said land based fish, not stud sharks, but don't worry, my wife has caught a few of those.


----------

